# Green Texas Being Aggressive. Possible Breeding?



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, I have a breeding pair of green texas cichlids that are starting to hang around a lot "together", more than usual and also become quite aggressive towards others. Does this mean that they are going to breed in the near future?


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Right I have eggs now. When is the best time to take fry out. When they are eggs or free swimming? The parents where good at looking after there last batch but im just thinking ahead about removing the fry because obviously when they are free swimming I dont want them being eaten by other fish.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures, pictures....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Never kept this fish, would also like to see pictures


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

This was the first day of free swimming. They are a bit bigger now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow thats a lot of fry







What are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

going to grow them out abit, maybe to an inch or 2 then the goal is to find people to buy them from me, who knows. Had to take the jaguars out of the tank that the texas are in coz they breed too and they were both waring, jags dont back down easy!


----------

